# Scioto river boating question.



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

Can anyone share your experience taking a 12 to 16 foot aluminum boat on the Scioto river south from Circleville? Is that part of the river navigable with this size boat? How far south can you travel?


----------



## Usmarine6211 (May 10, 2017)

I wouldn't right now. Waters a bit ridiculous


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

If its a v bottom it'll be much safer than a flat bottom. The v will deflect you to one side or another of a downed tree and a flat will slide up on it and tip you very easily. Its the ones just inches under the water that you cant see that'll get you. You may have to get out and drag the boat through shallows sometimes, no biggie though. But definitely wait for it to get back to normal.


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, it is a v bottom, 10 hp motor. I will definitely wait until the water is at a normal to low flow rate.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

What 33 said.... Couple years ago two of my grandsons lost all eqpt and was lucky to escape with their lives one night a couple miles down stream of Circleville in a flat bottom. Bow of the boat ran up on a submerged log and the water came over the transom and the boat sank.. Good fishing , but it can bite..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There is a an old car bridge in the water just south of town that can be a little tricky.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I was thinking about that too. I have a 18ft Mod V tunnel hull jet boat and was looking for a good spot to put in the Scioto in Circleville. Recently had the boat down in KY running creeks that were pretty dang shallow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That jet drive makes all the difference. Many years ago my buddy and I saw guys running the Youghiogheny in PA doing things we couldn't believe! We had a 14' semi-v with prop outboard. Man, we beat the heck out of that prop!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Im just worried about that car bridge, I can deal with rocks and wood but no metal ha


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

We call them can openers. There's a old bridge down here with chunks of concrete under the water with lengths of rebar 2 feet long sticking up out of them . Very nasty....


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I wouldn't put in unless the water was pretty low. Not into taking risks like that haha


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

33highland said:


> We call them can openers. There's a old bridge down here with chunks of concrete under the water with lengths of rebar 2 feet long sticking up out of them . Very nasty....


 33, is that the place everybody calls Wire Dam ??


----------



## nope (May 19, 2017)

Easy launch on the edge of town but friends and I tried over and over to make the big bend in a 14' semi-V with Merc 9.9. We nor the engine had the guts. We did beach it, secure it and travel the banks on foot. Good fishing but ya gotta know your limitations.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jackoff said:


> Easy launch on the edge of town but friends and I tried over and over to make the big bend in a 14' semi-V with Merc 9.9. We nor the engine had the guts. We did beach it, secure it and travel the banks on foot. Good fishing but ya gotta know your limitations.


Is your last name Goff? I knew a guy that lived around Karl rd named Jack Goff. Good friends with my cousin Jason Esken


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

slatebar, no its just an old bridge laying under the new bridge.


----------

